# Anyone else in the Houston area?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am new to the site and to sailing. I just move to the Houston area. I moved from the dessert so I am also new to coastal living. I have been day sailing a few times with a friend, and taking my first ASA classes this weekend. I love it so far. I like the site too.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Houston and to Sailnet. My wife and I keep our boat at South Shore Harbor Marina. I'm sure you'll soon find many friends on this site and the information flow never stops. (nor does the sarcasm  ).
Michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

By the Way..... Hook'em


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Another from the Houston area here (Pearland to be exact.) There was a recent thread about sailing schools in the area. Perhaps you can add your experience to it next week.

I'm not new to Houston but I am new to sailing and this site so I don't post much. I just read a lot.

Have fun,
Greg


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Texas and Sailnet.com! I'm from Dallas (actually Carrollton on the Northwest side of Dallas right at Lake Lewisville.

I sail on Lake Grapevine primarily but get my "Blue Water" fix by traveling to the Gulf or sailing out of South Florida on bareboat charters. 

I just drove to Houston today to do some sales calls in the area (I have to work to support my sailing habit) and I'll be heading toward Kema/Galveston and Corpus Christi to do some "hunting" for parts that are on my wish list. Oh yeah and to call on customers in those areas. 

There are lots of great folks that contribute to the chat that goes on here and collectively some excellent advice from people that really have "been there, done that and bought the tee shirt". 

They can be a tough crowd to hang with sometimes but don't get your sails blown out too soon-everyone means well and really enjoys the fellowship.

P.S. Plenty of Humor too!


----------

